# Lainey graduated!



## meisha98 (Aug 27, 2008)

My girl just graduated her basic manners class. That's two down. It was so nice, not only did they give her a certificate, but they got toys too! She picked a yellow watering can which was awesome because whenever she got thirsty in class, she'd take a drink at the water fountain. (With a little help from mom) They called her "Water girl" in class. It was like she knew! Wish I had my camera!


----------



## Stephanie17s (Jun 16, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

awesome!


----------



## Sasha's Family (May 10, 2009)

Congratulations hopes she gets good along in the next class! 

(If there is a next one)


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Kim, this is awesome!







Congrats







to you and Lainey







!! Good going on the basic manners. She is leagues ahead of Grimm! I am so proud of you and your sweet watergirl wiff her new kewl yellow watering can toy!







Congratulations again to you two on being such a great team!


----------



## Debbieg (Jun 7, 2009)

Congrats to Lainey! ( and to you) Benny has three weeks to go


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Congrats on the great new! You must be so proud.


----------

